# Saskatchewan Riders??



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

I just moved back to saskatchewan canada from Perth Western Australia. We got our selfs a cabin out at whitebear lake. Where does everyone ride in saskatchewan?


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

no one eh.. well that is alittle sad :-(


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

hey. im from sask.but cannot really help you out. i just bought my quad in the fall of last year


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2009)

There are lots of places. check out www.saskatv.com for rallies and local rides. We have a atv club based in Regina call Queen City Quadders (www.qcq.ca) . You can also check out SATVA website for more local clubs. The trails in Moose Mountain Park are good but are limited to three months of the year.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You can always try http://atvfrontier.com/index.php

I don't see a group specifically for Saskatchewan, but maybe that's because no one has asked. Check it out, see what you think. Maybe you can get the admin there to create a section in the Clubhouse forum for you guys. There are two threads for Alberta. If you feel like an 8-hour trip, you can join us for some of our rides. 

D


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

I used to go Riding with some group called Bomp bomp out at Mclean creak.. Awsome place


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

It is...isn't it? 
That's where I spent the first couple of years of riding. This past year I went to the back wood with this new group. Wow!


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

nice.. ya alot of amazing land around those parts.. Wish i woulda been big into atvs when i lived at panorama mount.


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

Lots of trails up here around Prince Albert and north. Just watch and listen for advertised ATV rallies. Welcome home.


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

thank you. Ya im planning on heading all over this year..


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Can't you just look out your window across the prairies and see them?


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

no, there are to many pumpjacks and batterys in the way now


----------

